# Ford 601 Wiring



## Jdubwikk (Oct 8, 2013)

Quick question for anyone who knows. I recently bought a 1957 601 tractor and the wiring on it is original and in need of updating. In my searching I have found several wiring harnesses but most say for 1958 and up or for 6 volt system. My tractor is a gas engine with a 12 volt generator configuration. Just wondering if the 12V 58 harness will work on a 57 tractor? Thanks in advance.

Jim


----------



## Ed_F (Jun 18, 2013)

According to tractordata.com, the 601 series workmaster tractors were made from 1957 - 1962. There are a number of different models within the 601 series (Taken from tractordata.com):
611: Select-O-Speed, no PTO
621: Four-speed, no PTO or 3-point
631: Four-speed, no PTO 
641: Four-speed 
651: Five-speed 
661: Five-speed, live PTO
671: Select-O-Speed
681: Select-O-Speed, dual-speed PTO 

Which model is your tractor? Have a look at tractordata.com to learn more about your old tractor. See also John Smith's Old Ford Tractors website - contains a wealth of information about your tractor. 

The first Ford tractors with 12V systems came with the introduction of the diesel engine in 1958. Ford's gas engines didn't get 12V systems until about 1965. 

Your 601 series tractor with a gas engine was originally a 6V positive ground system. If it is now a 12V negative ground system, someone has converted it to 12V. 

I suspect the '58 12V harness you are referring to is for a diesel engine. Won't work for a gasser. 

You might consider a 12V conversion kit, or if your current system works well, replace the wiring where you feel it is needed.


----------

